# Pawley's Island area - Xmas time?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

My wife has family down on Pawley's Island (one of the golf course communities). Last time down was Thanksgiving of LAST year and my fishing was limited to the N & S Causeway roads onto the actual island (over the wetlands area). 

My wife would love to go back down this Christmas as I have off between Xmas and NY's. I am not interested in the 8 hour drive just to visit her extended family. However, knowing that it would make her very happy and that it's warmer there then it is up here (MD), I might consider it especially if fishing is involved.

Is there any action that time of year? I can handle anything from surf to pier to yakking. I prefer keeping my feet on the sand if there are some big fish to target but wouldn't mind kayaking the marsh area under the causeway bridges (or surrounding area). Had good luck with average size flatties last time.

If the weather stays 1/2 way decent and action can be productive, I would love to get the yak wet ............ but I would need a yakking partner as it's a must to never go alone AND I don't know the area well enough to venture solo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That time of the year, I'd be after the trout and hoping the weather will be nice for them. There are flounder in the creeks year round but they're the small ones that don't leave to breed. The limit is 14", they'll mostly be less than that. But they're fun to catch anyway.


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

Very few people are out in creek that time of year unless it is unusually warm. Yo umay have better luck on the north end of the island at the rock jetty. They were catching some reds & black drum over the weekend. Just make sure you park off the roadway, the police are strict about parking down there.

If you are determined to get out in the 'yak during your vacation you may want to call Surf The Earth, they may be able to direct you to someone who may want to get out there with you. http://www.surf-the-earth.com/


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Baylover, 

I've been down there once before and really only remember access via the North and South Causeway roads. That being the case, I drove up and down the island road looking for a place to park. On the south side, they were apparently doing construction on the parking lot so that was a no go. On the north side, I don't recall seeing any public parking lots other than a little side alley way (of sand) that you could park in and then walk over the dune (via a path) to the ocean. From there - you still had to hump your stuff a bit north towards what appeared to be a small inlet .......... maybe to the creek area. 

What am I missing? There might have been a small bulkhead out there. Was this the jetty you were referring to?

I did drive up to some pier. Not sure where exactly. It was north of Pawley's Island in the middle of a city type area. I remember having to walk up a few flights to get into the shop/arcade. Wasn't very impressed with it and it got awful crowded.

Would prefer to fish the beach if kayaking doesn't seem like a good option - so getting back out in front of Pawley's would be nice.

Being that it's been a particularly cold fall thus far, how does that usually affect fishing in the Xmas/New Years timeframe? On average of course? I know the OBX can lite up this time of year so I don't see why PI couldn't.

Thoughts?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

kayak fishing would be the best option. theres is a landing the northmost public parking lot(small). the north end has what u probably called the bulkhead,we simply refer to it as "the north end"(i know bulkheads are more common up north). jetties are all scattered around the island. they are small (some at south end) but fish don't cared. try kayaking around in the marsh casting mirrolures, jigehad and grubs, or live bait. i hae seen red drum feeding in the dead of winter right around the bridge and throughout the marsh.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

dito on bringing the yak. Reds are starting to school in the flats and trout are on the oyster mounds. Bite has been pretty good on local forum but, from a boat/yak. Pier and surf has slowed down.


----------



## matt4270 (Sep 22, 2008)

What about Huntington Beach State Park, a short drive up 17 North?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The jetty at Huntington Beach SP may hold fish, reds, trout, ect, but it's about a mile+ walk.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got back from north inlet. Got a couple of stingrays then quit and watched (don't like fooling with those things). Saw about 15 stingrays caught and nothing else. I have a suspicion that you could catch some sheeps, black drum or taug if you had some fidlers.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u cant definately catch a ton of sheeps(at better times like fall). i always wodnered if there were any tog around. black drum are usualyl caught from spring to late fall on shrimp, crab, or squid.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Tog at MI jetty this time of year. Don't see why they wouldn't be @ pawleys. I don't know for sure but I do know that those guys sure are tasty


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i have never seen a live tog, but heard how ppl up north love catching and eating them. are togs down deep in the water column or just like sheephead(being anywhre along rocks from the surface to the bottom). will 2/0 gam. octopus hooks with fiddler crabs work?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

We caught them with capt. pete (villagerecorders) right in the rock on the north side of the north side of the north jetty. Bit fresh shrimp on carolina rig as I recall. Outfishin28 has pictures I believe. I think they behave a lot like sheeps but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## scallywagfishing (Dec 20, 2008)

*Surf Fishing Pawley's*

A buddy and I went down to Pawley's last Tuesday for some surf fishing. We were at the jetties with no luck all day. We had about 4 or 5 rods in the water, baited with shrimp and mullet. No bites, no hits, not even the crabs were taking our bait. We moved a little further south, closer to the walkway at our parking area. The tide was coming in a little bit and I had two rods out in the surf with shrimp on the line. About a half an hour went by, and I caught a 16 inch black drum. An hour later I hooked up with a 23 inch Red Drum (spot tail). We had a few more hits, but couldn't reel in the fish that were biting. So, to answer your question try out everything...surf fishing, pier fishing whichever you please. The owner at the tackle box told us that the only thing we might catch would be trout, but I guess he was wrong.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, u also live in florence.
to be honest with u, i have yet to see a spotted seatrout caught in the open surf (except near inlets). drum are more resistant to the cold than trout.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> wow, u also live in florence.
> to be honest with u, i have yet to see a spotted seatrout caught in the open surf (except near inlets). drum are more resistant to the cold than trout.


Caught a few right near where you walk onto the Huntington Beach at, not near the jetty. Cut mullet on 2 hook bottom rigs. They were short but it wasn't even prime trout time, they were just there.


----------

